# ESSEX/HERTS MONTHLY MEET THURS 25TH APRIL



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

It's monthly meet time again guys and gals at our usual appointed venue MIZU Brentwood on Thursday 25th April at 7.30pm,junction 28 off the M25.
a warm welcome to all our regular 'posse' and if anybody new would like to come along and meet a smashing group of people and enjoy some witty banter and great food your very welcome too 

Looking forward to seeing you all

Lamps
SlineTT
TTchan
Helen of TTroy
Olds_cool
Jamie-V6
TTSDSGOMG
Bung


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be there...


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be at this one


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Can't make this one, sorry


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

any room for a newbee ?


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm nearby visiting family this day so will pop along


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

MEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry cant make this one hurry up may !


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn, I was thinking of coming this month but I'm in London all day and won't be back home until 7:30 or later and I'm over an hour away


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Its a sunny day


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry Paul can't make tonight as I'm in holland.


----------



## eglin (Mar 10, 2013)

Was meant to make last month my first meet, but my timing wasn't great so should be there tonight. Do you meet outside or in?
James


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

On way but running late


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Very fun meet as always  although my dinner was pants, I won't be having beef ho fun again, ill stick to my Kung po chicken from now on :lol: see u all next month 8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Paul for organising another fun meet, wonderful weather conditions. It was nice to see old and new TTiers, even ones that were dragged from the petrol station............. :lol:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great meet as ever guys 'n' girls,it was good to welcome along a couple of new faces, big welcome to Gary and James who are now party of the posse!

Respect to all, Lamps


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

A good meal & great company...I would like to say a big thank you to 'lamps' and to everyone for making me feel so welcome.

regards

Gary


----------



## eglin (Mar 10, 2013)

Was good to meet everyone there last night, great welcome from you all. 
Can't say it's every day I get approached in petrol stations either... Haha

James


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

'lamps'
here are a couple of links, the first is for Goodwood Festival of Speed and the second DTM racing at Brands Hatch. The third are 'youtube' DTM videos to give an idea, the real life sound is pretty impressive.

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/festival-of-s ... lcome.aspx

http://www.brandshatch.co.uk/calendar/2013/may/dtm.aspx


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahhh I had a fab time, fab company and fab food and the fab weather was gorgeous. Looking forward to the next meet already, see you all soon 8) xxx


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

slineTT said:


> Thanks Paul for organising another fun meet, wonderful weather conditions. It was nice to see old and new TTiers, even ones that were dragged from the petrol station............. :lol:


Lol who was dragged fro. Petral station?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mark_1423 said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Paul for organising another fun meet, wonderful weather conditions. It was nice to see old and new TTiers, even ones that were dragged from the petrol station............. :lol:
> ...


If you scroll up, it looks like Eglin was!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTSDSGOMG said:


> A good meal & great company...I would like to say a big thank you to 'lamps' and to everyone for making me feel so welcome.
> 
> regards
> 
> Gary


Bet you still don't have the 'I Love My TT' written on your rear of your TT? :lol: Sorry Gary, one just couldn't resist writing on the botty of your slightly dusty shall we say, beloved  :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I'll have to try and get along to one of these one day, I've only been working in the vicinity for a year now and still not bothered


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> I'll have to try and get along to one of these one day, I've only been working in the vicinity for a year now and still not bothered


How about the next Kneesworth meet - 15th May?


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Dotti said:


> TTSDSGOMG said:
> 
> 
> > A good meal & great company...I would like to say a big thank you to 'lamps' and to everyone for making me feel so welcome.
> ...


Apology accepted, teach me to wash it next time !


----------

